# Solved: Wired connection works but not wireless



## BTP (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a Motorola Surfboard SB5120 Cable Modem hooked up to a Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router Model WRT54GS and a Netgear Dual Speed Hub DS116.

Two days ago I noticed significant lag issues with the wireless internet on my Xbox 360 and I thought our unprotected WiFi might be getting stolen. I put a WPA on it and continued playing, and it seemed to have helped. However, my family and I noticed that our iPhones began to have problems with the WiFi; even after putting in the WPA password, the phones were unable to access the internet. First I tried messing with the DNS address on the WiFi settings on the iPhone, then I changed from WPA to WPA2, then I took off the password completely and the problem persisted. I reset the modem and router, unplugging and reconnecting everything countless times, still to no avail.

I'm using Windows 7 on my laptop, which I have directly connected to the router. The wireless signal is still in the air, and I can connect but I can't use it. None of these issues existed before I put the WPA password on the internet.

Here's the ipconfig /all from this computer.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MainComputer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) WiMAX 6150
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-D4-DA-70-4D-6F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-D8-77-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-D8-77-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 6150
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-D8-77-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-2E-5F-8C-C6-D0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6da3:adc1:912:c023%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 74.194.146.193(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 02, 2013 11:16:01 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 03, 2013 11:16:01 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 74.194.144.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.24.120.93
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 235417183
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-53-40-4A-08-2E-5F-8C-C6-D0

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.180.42.68
208.180.42.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A46862EB-6AA3-49A1-AAEA-16B856A01D55}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4ac2:92c1::4ac2:92c1(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
2002:c058:6301::1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.180.42.68
208.180.42.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5C60DD7D-39E4-4DF1-A275-2A8B22AEC419}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{08EB5EF3-C17E-4A72-9E50-364B48C8C240}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:819:299d:b53d:6d3e(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::819:299d:b53d:6d3e%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9351CBC3-D062-45B8-BA6F-A4A096B73DAC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1F6111D3-9AAC-4A45-9EE0-2AE6509C56F4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what happens if you take wpa off and go backto an unsecure network


----------



## BTP (Jan 2, 2013)

etaf said:


> what happens if you take wpa off and go backto an unsecure network


I took it off yesterday and it still won't work. Only wired connections work.

Also, I cannot access my router from the 192.168.1.1 address, so I can't edit any settings right now. It's almost as if my connection is bypassing the router entirely, even though the cable runs directly to it.

EDIT: I should mention that the password is still off. The wireless network is unsecured.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I reset the modem and router,


does this mean a full factory reset on the router


----------



## BTP (Jan 2, 2013)

etaf said:


> does this mean a full factory reset on the router


No, I mean I pushed the reset button on the back and unplugged and replugged the router several times.

I would do a factory reset but I can't access the 192.168.1.1 menu.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> No, I mean I pushed the reset button


 that should also do a factory reset if held in for 30seconds


----------



## BTP (Jan 2, 2013)

I just tried it. It didn't fix the problem, but now I can access my router's setup page.

EDIT: I figured it out. I have to be connected to the wireless signal to access the setup page.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> EDIT: I figured it out. I have to be connected to the wireless signal to access the setup page.


 its more advisable to be connected by cable to the router


----------



## BTP (Jan 2, 2013)

I also noticed the Status page of my router lists the IP Address, Subnet Mask and Default Gateway all as 0.0.0.0. Is this a problem?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Modified From a Johnwill post

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

*Diagnosis:*


Firewall / security suite 
DHCP Service not running.
Duplicate IP address on the network.
Bad NIC card drivers.
Defective NIC hardware.

*Resolution:*


What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc

Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.

Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.

Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.

 uninstall the adapter and restart PC - windows will re-install the drivers - I would goto device manager and right click on the adapter and uninstall/remove and then restart the PC and let windows re-detect the hardware and reinstall the driver

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## BTP (Jan 2, 2013)

I tried all of those steps but the problem isn't fixed.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see the ipconfig /all


----------



## BTP (Jan 2, 2013)

Here it is.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MainComputer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) WiMAX 6150
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 64-D4-DA-70-4D-6F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-D8-77-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-D8-77-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 6150
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-25-C2-D8-77-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c17:361b:a67c:55f2%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 02, 2013 2:26:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 03, 2013 2:34:04 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 322971074
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-53-40-4A-08-2E-5F-8C-C6-D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 2605:6000:1704:400e:a86:3bff:fed4:d184
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Connection-specific DNS Suffix Search List :
belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-2E-5F-8C-C6-D0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6da3:adc1:912:c023%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 74.194.146.193(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 02, 2013 2:25:40 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 03, 2013 2:25:39 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 74.194.144.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.24.120.93
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 235417183
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-53-40-4A-08-2E-5F-8C-C6-D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.180.42.68
208.180.42.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A46862EB-6AA3-49A1-AAEA-16B856A01D55}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4ac2:92c1::4ac2:92c1(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
2002:c058:6301::1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.180.42.68
208.180.42.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1F6111D3-9AAC-4A45-9EE0-2AE6509C56F4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{08EB5EF3-C17E-4A72-9E50-364B48C8C240}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:1c1c:26a6:b53d:6d3e(Pre
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c1c:26a6:b53d:6d3e%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9351CBC3-D062-45B8-BA6F-A4A096B73DAC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5C60DD7D-39E4-4DF1-A275-2A8B22AEC419}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

where are the 0.0.0.0

also you have a valid router IP on the wireless but not on the ethernet 

can you describe the setup - detail make and models , how connected and what ports used


----------



## BTP (Jan 2, 2013)

etaf said:


> where are the 0.0.0.0


In the Router Status tab. I've attached a picture of it.


etaf said:


> can you describe the setup - detail make and models , how connected and what ports used


Motorola Surfboard SB5120 Cable Modem connected to Port #4 of the Linksys Wireless-G Router Model WRT54GS, which is connected to the Ethernet.

This laptop is wired to Port #2 of the router.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is the modem acting as a router ?
i think the connections maybe incorrect 

why is the modem not connected to the WAN/internet port on the router ?


----------



## BTP (Jan 2, 2013)

Oops, I misspoke. It's connected to the internet port.

After lots of messing with wires and resetting, the issue seems to have resolved itself. Thank you for your help, etaf. I'll post again if there's further issues.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
- from the last IP you set it looked like a miss connection and typically those IPs are often given when connected the modem to the LAN port
But if that was not the case - and it works now - its possible the router is going faulty


----------

